
Dressmaking Led Elizabeth Keckley from Slavery to the White House - pepys
https://www.racked.com/2018/2/26/17042586/elizabeth-keckley-dressmaker
======
cafard
There is a novel about this, which in my opinion is not very good. If you are
thinking of buying _Mrs. Lincoln 's Dressmaker_, flip through it in a
bookstore before you buy it.

